# Where to Fursuit?



## Sylvari (Mar 16, 2009)

I absolutely love to fursuit but I keep running into a bunch of problems.  The one time I tried fursuiting out in public I was politely told to remove myself from the premise by some nice security guards (I'm not being sarcastic, they were actually pretty cool about it).   Ever since I've just been able to suit at cons and such.  So my question is where is it acceptable, out in public, to fursuit?  I've come to the conclusion that msot private properties, like malls and such, are no go's.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Toaster (Mar 16, 2009)

um, try no where? I don't think the public enjoys fursuiters just to let you know, no matter where you go (unless your at a con  eck) people aren't going to be too happy about someone in a animal suite, well little kids might but the parents won't.


----------



## elementalvasuki (Mar 16, 2009)

@Sylvari Can't you use the whole "I'm an advertisement for the local hot dog stand" thing? Other than that, I can't think of another way of getting away with it.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 16, 2009)

in an elevator next to an irate businessman


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha, I love your idea Vintage.

The one thing I was thinking about doing is hanging out around one of the local stations.  They film the news in a studio downtown that has big windows that open up onto Main Street so you can see what's going on behind them.  There were a bunch of people that dressed up like zombies the other day that were all clawing at the windows while the news anchors tried to keep a straight face, lol.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sylvari said:


> There were a bunch of people that dressed up like zombies the other day that were all clawing at the windows while the news anchors tried to keep a straight face, lol.



Omg...I would so do that.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 16, 2009)

For fursuiting in public areas, such as malls, ytou have to call ahead of time to ask and let the manager know that a "mascoter" is comming into the mall. Same for bowling alleys, movie theaters, and some stores.

My friend and I were invited to the Local famer's market twice to help advetize and entertain the kids, at the same time it was a suit outing.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Me and some friends dressed up as ghouls and scared the shit out of little kids last year, that's way cooler than fursuiting.


----------



## conejo (Mar 17, 2009)

public areas like parks and some broadways. and deff if theres an event in town or holiday.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 17, 2009)

in my town there seems to be a dog event or fundraiser almost monthly

i have worn my dog fursuit to
the family fun dog show
bow wow bash
bow wow beach party
howl-oween
the fair oaks dog walk
doggie dash
the olym-pets
the pet expo

so look around for commmunity events, i have never been turned away from a pet event and every one seems to assume i am one of the vendors mascots. 
plus suiting at a dog event when you have a dog suit takes away the "why/what" factor as you have a some-what obvious reason for being there.


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 18, 2009)

> so look around for commmunity events, i have never been turned away from a pet event and every one seems to assume i am one of the vendors mascots.
> plus suiting at a dog event when you have a dog suit takes away the "why/what" factor as you have a some-what obvious reason for being there.



Ok.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 20, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> I got a good place! In a gas chamber, or in front of a firing squad, both active.



Oh hush.


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 20, 2009)

Community events a great idea! i have even gone to Renissance Faires in my suit (a werewolf has got to do what a werewolf does!) or even if you can find the followers go camping someplace near you and make it a monthly or so gathering!


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 20, 2009)

> I got a good place! In a gas chamber, or in front of a firing squad, both active.



Fail train....


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 20, 2009)

Do you have any other fursuiters near you? schedule a furry picnic or bbq only thing is with the bbq the cook should not be in a suit obviously,,,hell i look for excuses to put on the wolf even if it is to chase jahovas whitness off my lawn thats a load of fun hehe.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 20, 2009)

Wolfman Hal said:


> Community events a great idea! i have even gone to Renissance Faires in my suit (a werewolf has got to do what a werewolf does!) or even if you can find the followers go camping someplace near you and make it a monthly or so gathering!



Tons of people around here wear tails to the Ren Faires. And one fur wore her full suit once.


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 21, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> Tons of people around here wear tails to the Ren Faires. And one fur wore her full suit once.



Ren Faries which ones do you go to i only have one close to me others are way far i work at pa faire and go to md alot


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 21, 2009)

there seem to be a lot of craft fairs around here around xmas...so dressing a suit up all festive and walking around a chirstmas craft fair works too.


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 23, 2009)

> Do you have any other fursuiters near you? schedule a furry picnic or bbq only thing is with the bbq the cook should not be in a suit obviously,,,hell i look for excuses to put on the wolf even if it is to chase jahovas whitness off my lawn thats a load of fun hehe.



Well...funny thing.  I sort of angered about 90% of the other furries in my entire state.  So, its pretty much just me.


----------



## Zaaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Try contacting some schools in your area. If you can handle kids, young classes would love to have a fursuit come in for a teacher's aide.

Z


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 23, 2009)

Sylvari said:


> Well...funny thing.  I sort of angered about 90% of the other furries in my entire state.  So, its pretty much just me.



 How,,,,


----------



## Wolfman Hal (Mar 23, 2009)

Zaaz said:


> Try contacting some schools in your area. If you can handle kids, young classes would love to have a fursuit come in for a teacher's aide.
> 
> Z



Sometimes they will,, but schools are being real strict on that, i used to have problems just delivering packages!


----------



## Sylvari (Mar 24, 2009)

> Try contacting some schools in your area. If you can handle kids, young classes would love to have a fursuit come in for a teacher's aide.



Yeah, I could see there being some major problems with that here.  The schools in my area aren't big on having masked people around children.


----------

